# Cleanin/kitchen hand jobs



## HelenaVee (Oct 30, 2012)

Is there any chance to get a cleaning or kitchen hand jobs in mines ? I live in eu country.


----------



## HelenaVee (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm over wh age.


----------



## Jecker0 (May 17, 2013)

Every house must have a decorative and beautiful kitchen which increases whole house attraction and decoration. A beautiful and well decorated kitchen must contain decorative wooden cabinets, Peoples always want to increase their house attraction and decoration and kitchen is an important part of house beauty.


----------

